
4chan may have remotely wiped a Clinton official's iPhone and iPad - retupmoc01
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/13/13274178/4chan-podesta-ipad-iphone-icloud-hack-wikileaks
======
msie
As if the other hacking wasn't criminal this certainly is. 4chan hackers (if
it is them) are really brain dead about sabotaging the Clinton campaign. Do
they think it will be any better under Trump?

~~~
yaegers
Do people think it will be better under Clinton?

Her IT guy running to reddit to ask tips retroactively change email sender
information in outlook archives days before they had to give them to the Feds.
And I am sure he didn't do that on his own but was tasked to do that from
inside the clinton campaign.

It really baffels me that the FBI said they found evidence of intentionally
wrongfully handling confidential information but that they would not continue
to investigate. And Clinton actually admitting to it basically just saying
"oops, my fault. wasnt a big deal, right?" And that this was the end of it. I
am more than sure that anybody else in that exact situation would already be
in jail or at the very least standing trial for this. There is no way someone
else would have been let off the way they let Clinton off.

